
Preview FirefoxOS with R2D2B2G - davidwalshblog
http://davidwalsh.name/r2d2b2g
======
mtgx
Why are they allowing the Twitter app to have a square background? At least
force it into a circle background even with its own square background. I
actually like the consistency of having every icon a circle no matter matter.
It makes it look much cleaner than how Android icons look (all different
shapes and sizes). I suggest they fully enforce the circle backgrounds.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's not as if it's difficult, it's just border-radius: 24px; or an SVG mask.

------
css771
Or, if you have a Galaxy Nexus, try out an alpha port here: <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1805282>

~~~
Andrex
Thanks! Been meaning to check this out for a while.

------
sbouafif
Really nice! I just tried it for a few minutes and that's impressive. Works
really well on Mac and FF Nightly.

A few things thought:

\- I didn't find how to switch between apps.

\- Setting a custom resolution will be a good feature.

\- Copy/Paste from desktop to B2G

edit: Ok so to go back to home screen, on a mac use fn+left arrow key of
fn+right arrow ke

~~~
mburns
To switch between apps, you can hold the Home button down (Don't know what
that is mapped to in r2d2b2g, and it will 'zoom out' to a WebOS-like list of
cards that you can swipe left or right.

Swipe up to Quit the app. Press home, or one of the cards, to return.

------
josteink
Unfortunately it seemed like I couldn't get it to work on Windows.

How long is it supposed to take before you see anything in the simulator?

~~~
firefoxman1
I had the same issue here (Firefox 16, linux). I downloaded the latest nightly
build and it works for me.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
OT, but Firefox's extension downloading (at least on Windows 8 Desktop) seems
to stop when the pop-up loses focus, meaning you either have to sit there for
8 minutes, or right-click and do "Save Link as...", and then open the
downloaded files.

~~~
jamii
There is a tiny plugin logo to the left of the address bar. Clicking on that
will bring the popup back. Easily missed though.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
For me it restarted the download...

------
digitarald
Great to hear that it works with all your tools!

Follow the development at <https://github.com/mozilla/r2d2b2g/> . We are
working on the first release, so feedback is more than welcome!

------
ubersoldat2k7
Lovely, I just tried with Selenium and it works. Also, with Eclipse Orion on
the other tab and all you need is Firefox to do all development.

------
gagege
Not working for me in Firefox 16.0.2 on Windows 7. There's just a black phone
sized Firefox window on my screen.

------
drivebyacct2
I don't know why they won't just start making nightly builds. If they setup
Jenkins and produced GSM and CDMA Galaxy Nexus build, they would increase
testing and feedback significantly.

~~~
jlongster
I believe there are licensing issues with the actual device drivers, they
can't be distributed.

------
tedchs
Great, so now _all_ my mobile apps can have the same performance, consistent
look & feel, and full access to the phone's capabilities as Phonegap / Cordova
/ Titanium! Clearly this is a step forward for mobile development.

